# Jonas Kaufmann



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

I regress. Previously in one of the strands, I expressed distaste for him because of his one recording, "Der Jäger" - which did not suit his vocal range in its original key. But now, listening to his interpretation of Schumann's Dichterliebe, I must say I was completely wrong. Kaufmann is a genius.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

soundoftritones said:


> I regress. Previously in one of the strands, I expressed distaste for him because of his one recording, "Der Jäger" - which did not suit his vocal range in its original key. But now, listening to his interpretation of Schumann's Dichterliebe, I must say I was completely wrong. Kaufmann is a genius.


Brose true the opera topics and you will find at least two more topics about Mr. Kaufmann :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not an opera lover but I've heard a lot of Schubert's Winterreise versions and I really love Kaufmann voice in this masterpiece.


----------

